# The good old days



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

I wander how many of us olduns miss this


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Blimey, my dad used to have some stuff in his shed but never seen one before.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

In "the good old days" the joke would be that the kids had to set the video recorder because the old folks didn't understand the technology.
Nowerdays most of the kids don't actually know what a video recorder is.......... let alone how to set one.
What that giant black box only records one film whereas my tiny usb stick..........you get the point


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Nostalgia is not what it used to be. Seriously though, things have speeded up to the extent that the culture gap between us oldies and the kids is only slightly more than those in their 30s and 40s and the kids.

Don't know if it's a good or bad thing. When I was young I definitely knew


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't really think about years ago as the good old days

In some ways years ago things were a lot simpler people worked a lot harder but we were a lot younger then
Expectations were lower

Now kids want everything yesterday but who can blame them

Back to the original subject i have accumulated a lot of items that a lot would call junk but if something brakes i normally can find something that will repair it but that is getting less and less as modern items are all plastic and made to be thrown out


Each time i go into my workshop i try to pick up something that can go in the rubbish bin but at that rate its going to take 50 years


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It's hard work trying to keep up with 'things'!

For me it started when we had a change of computer system in work...in the 90's!! I was an expert on the older legacy system but absolute pants on the newer one,...and any subsequent newer ones that got installed.

Even now 5 years after retiring I reckon Id struggle to get back into teaching as tech has moved on.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Only had one job where I had to clock in, so I'd clock in then bugger off into town with my mate, go back at 5 and clock out, got away with it for about a month, I didn't give a F in my 20s, I did eventually settle down last week though.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I must have several tool boxes full of old spanners. Whitworth and AF but also many very large 'box' spanners in heavy duty steel and van/truck wheel wrenches. 
None have been used in years and even more unlikely to ever get used again.
Seems sacrilege to just dump them and I'm fed up doing boot sales.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ebay job lot, get something from them to someone who might use them even if it's only a tenner.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Kev but what do you think the postage would be on 1 cwt of metal sent to UK?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah yes I was forgetting you don't have ebay in France.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not to speak of Kev but boots all round if I can get motivated. But boots here are very labour intensive. Days of preparation, arrive at 6am and can't leave till 18.00. The most popular ones you can't have the car beside you but have to get it out asap. 
They are hard work for me but my wife still does two but the pile of 'stuff' doesn't go down.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Boots around here seem to arrive about 7 and be gone by 12.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

Morning all i just got home fro a boot sale and i was a good boy and came home empty handed but if i had found a mc4 crimping tool i may well have come home with it

Just about to weld a wheel bracket back on to a wheel barrow for next door


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a variety Barry. From the small red 6a up to whopping great battery starting cables.
Can't bear to part with em even though they get used less and less now.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There are Car Boot sales here, termed Vide grenier or Vide maison, where effectively the contents of a barn Ora house (respectively) are offered for sale.

there are also bricomarche sales in our town where people have a table exactly the same as a Car Boot sale, they buy the slot for the morning in exactly the same way, except in our town you have to be a licensed trader to take part - more bureaucracy of course……

but then if a private seller sells a motor vehicle eg car or moped, they are liable for any breakdowns for THREE years - we have actually seen that happen with a 16yo buying a motorbike that seized two weeks later. He got the full costs from the vendor - about the same as the purchase price. So really not worth risking a private sale.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I have a variety Barry. From the small red 6a up to whopping great battery starting cables.
> Can't bear to part with em even though they get used less and less now.
> 
> Ray.


MC4 is a special Ray, they're the ones you connect solar with on vans, absolute cow to fit, I cut them off and use chocolate blocks under the panels.


----------

